# Going up from a 151 to a 157 - any advice?



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

This is my first post...i've lurked in the background reading, gotten tons of awesome tips, and watched a bunch of snowolf's videos (dude, major helpful). 

Anyway, this was my first season snowboarding and I've stepped up my game from beg to intermediate...i'm carving now (my s's are still pretty wide i'd like to narrow them down) and i'm starting to get a handle on my style and what's comfortable for me. i've been riding a rome blue 151 and just picked up the roxy envi 157. (i'm 5 ft 5 and 128lbs) i wanted a longer board and a wider stance, i'm already ducked out so i think a little wider would be good (?) the board comes up to a little above my forehead. i don't hit the park but i like to haul it down anything steep. Cornice is epic!

Any tips on what differences i can expect in my ride going from a 151-157? and any tips otherwise you may have would be awesome. also any tips on how i could make my transitions a little cleaner, i'm still kind of popping out when i want to get back on my toe from heel, on other words, it's not smooth and seamless. i'm pretty much forcing the turn from heel to toe. toe to heel is smooth, but not the other way. any advice?

sorry if this was too long......

peace and love.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

I recently switched from a 151 to a 159 myself. I was a little worried since it was such a big difference, but the first day out with the new board was awesome. Having said that, I'm a lot bigger than you are. I'm about 180-185 lbs. I'm not really an expert but since the length of the board should be dependent on your weight primarily, 157 might be a little long. The result I think would be that it would be too stiff for you and you might have more difficulty initiating turns. I'm sure someone who is more knowledgeable will correct me if I'm wrong, but that's my take. Also, since people typically switch to a shorter board than they would nomrally ride for the park, you would almost definitely need a much shorter board for that.


----------



## noimdavid (Mar 19, 2009)

157 seems waaaay to big for someone that's 128 lbs. I'm 161lbs and I ride a 154. Like Fold said, it's going to be much harder to control your board. You mentioned you wanted a wider stance, are your bindings already set to the widest stance you can on your current board?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, it does seem like a big jump, but those are both womens boards that she listed so I'd imagine they aren't as stiff. I don't really know about womens boards so I can't really help, but I thought I'd point that out.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I was not at the widest (don't remember what the measurement was). We switched my bindings to the new board last night, and now i am at the widest on that board. I forgot to mention my build. My legs make up most of my body (they're like up to my armpit, well not quite) and i have shorter torso. i was finding it harder to bend my knees at the width i was at. i thought i would be more comfortable with a longer board and wider stance. i also ride longboards when i skate. it feels good when i stand in it. i guess i'll find out next week in mammoth!

the board has a decent flex, def stiffer than my rome board, and from what i understand about women specific boards they generally don't tend to be to stiff anyway..i could be wrong.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

157 wow. thats huge. i am taller than you, an weigh more and im on a 151 infinity-r and i ride longboards too.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

it seemed like a good idea at the time. i don't want to be afraid of the board i want to attack it...but am now wondering if it was such a good idea. i'm not sure what differences in the ride i should expect. if the board is just too big what will it do to my performance? harder to turn/maneuver?


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

it will be much harder to manuever the board and carve your turns, if the board is too long and more stiff, theres the chance that the board will ride you instead of you riding the board, especially since you are new. its much easier to ride a shorter and more flexible board. on my board my stance is set to 23.5 at a 15/-15 stance which is the widest i could get it, and thats pretty wide from what i understand from talking to others, im 5'9 though. a 157 just seems way too big, as others have said.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

i'm at a 15/15 too, didn't measure the width of my stance, but i'm at the widest. i think i'll bring my 151 up as well...just in case...thanks alot for the tips. since i'm carving now and it's all starting to click, i would hate to have the board set me back. but i will try it out and see what happens.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

As sizing usually goes, it is going to be longer than the recommended size for your weight, but you'll probably be fine... it will make control a little more difficult, but learning control on this board will make smaller ones seem that much easier.

If you haven't ridden it though, and you think it may be too big, you could exchange it... get a 54 or 55...


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

naa..i think i'll try it out. i'm not gonna b--ch out. if it doesn't work out then it doesn't work out, but it would be nice if i could charge it on that board...one week till i find out! i'm probably sketching myself out unnecessarily like you said i will probably be fine. thanks dude!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am going to agree with everyone else and say that 157 is waaaaay too long for you. I weigh 105 and ride a 144. My husband weighs 200 pounds and rides a 160 park and a 163 all mountain, just to give you some perspective. 

When you say that you are carving, do you mean actually carving, or just linking turns? When you turn heelside to toeside, are you using your back foot to kick your board around? 

The Rome Blue is already a fairly stiff, advanced all-mountain, freeride board. That could be contributing to your turning difficulties if you are still beginner/low intermediate.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I was not at the widest (don't remember what the measurement was). We switched my bindings to the new board last night, and now i am at the widest on that board. I forgot to mention my build. *My legs make up most of my body (they're like up to my armpit*, well not quite) and i have shorter torso. i was finding it harder to bend my knees at the width i was at. i thought i would be more comfortable with a longer board and wider stance. i also ride longboards when i skate. it feels good when i stand in it. i guess i'll find out next week in mammoth!
> 
> the board has a decent flex, def stiffer than my rome board, and from what i understand about women specific boards they generally don't tend to be to stiff anyway..i could be wrong.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a massive board for you. I'd be interested in hearing how it works out. I'm 180 and my crud board is a 158.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you're just going to haul azz down a mountain, the 157 will be fine. Just don't expect to be able to do great ollies or to butter that board.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

No, i'm actually carving (yay!). I think the back foot is the problem, it feels wrong when i do it, like i'm forcing it. I need to work on it so i can progress. We'll see! I'll be in mammoth on sat and will for sure post about how it all went down. I'm bringing the rome with me. the rome is a great board. it's not tooo stiff and it's responsive, but i just felt like i wanted something longer. It's all a trial and error situation, the only way i'll know what i'm comfortable with is to try it. i tried a 147 and did NOT like it at all. Can't wait to see how it plays out. But if nothing else, like dude said, i'll be able to haul it down cornice


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

Since it seems like you just started... I wouldn't worry too much about the equipment holding you back. I think the Blue 151cm is fine for you. When I first started everything seemed weird and awkward. Even with new equipment that I bought, things still felt weird. I didn't get comfortable until I practiced and learned the proper technique to carve and stuff.

You say your back foot feels weird and forced when you do it... I'm not sure what you mean by doing it. When I carve, my back foot doesn't do much... neither does my front foot. Actually, my lower body is pretty loose and relax when I carve. I just make sure I bend my knees a lot and keep the pressure on my back and front foot even. There are pretty good tutorials on here, so I probably don't need to explain. Just keep practicing and things will feel good eventually.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

i def need to bend my knees more (which i was having a difficulty with the narrow stance and my long ass legs). when i say back foot, when i make that transition i lean back as opposed to into the mountain like i should. getting on my front foot has been my achilles heal, but it's getting better. i know i won't progress without that, or if i do it'll be just bad technique. my lower body is definitely not relaxed. that's what i mean, my carving isn't smooth, i'm kind of snapping my body. i just need to chillax and let it happen. that's what my dude says anyway (he's right).


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

that board may be a bit big for you, but don't take it badly really, board size depends a lot on personal pref. but i can tell you one thing, once u get used to the board and progressed pretty far, u will deff be one of the fastest boarders on the hill perhaps smoking skiiers with big board like that so long as your not too scared of the speed.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

As a snowboard shop manager I don't think that I would EVER have sized you into a board that large. You seem to have a pretty small frame and that is just A LOT of board. I am 6'1" 180lbs and have been snowboarding for 15 years now (i'm 22) and i ride between a 156 and a 157. If there is any way you can demo a board or use a friends before being locked into the roxy i would highly recommend that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd like to add my voice to the chorus of "If it's possible to return it, return it". CAN you ride a board that large? Yes. SHOULD you? Hell no. It's certainly not 'bitching out', the board's just too large for you, not too advanced. You shouldn't be on something that large unless you're in neck deep powder. It's going to make turning much more work for you than it should be, and it will seriously hold you back if you start trying freestyle.

Basically, that'd be a good board for you if you were planning some crazy backcountry lines, but you're not going to be doing that for awhile, if ever (Not a knock on you, if everyone rode backcountry, it wouldn't be backcountry anymore). And until then, there are much better boards for you to spend your money on that will help you progress at your current level.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

As a guy who's 140 pounds and rides a 158 (on east coast groomers) I'll say that it's not impossible, but it can seriously stunt your progression if you're going to try to use it like a shorter board. That being said, 5 years later and I wouldn't ride anything shorter, so who knows? maybe it's the right length for you.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

IS there a Stance or angle that would help getting better result from a board too long ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I started out on a 151 and im almost 6 ft tall, im really glad that i started on a shorter more flexible board right away, it was nice for learning to link turns and built my confidence to hit the park, also it made learning to butter, and nail spins on a short, light board. I wanna get a new little bit longer one but i am definately keeping the 51 for jibbing and rails


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> I really honestly think for the most part you can generally ride with anything if u work with it enough. Adjust the bindings, move em around, get a feel for the board and it should work out. Your not in bad shape because you have both ends.


You can ride anything, if you try hard enough. The question is, if you're buying a new board for yourself, why buy something you'll have to adjust to, instead of something that suits your needs?


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Attack it! I am 5'4, 135lbs. I have two boards One is an element 149 and the other Nitro misfit Banzi 155. In the total scope of things my boards are not much different from yours size/individual wize. The difference will be the shorter board will be great for glades, sharp turning, even some tricks. By weight and size your 151 should fit u perfect all the way around. that 157 will go like a rocket.
> 
> The main difference will be the longer board will ride smoother, give u a more cruizing feeling. I would use that for powder if u ride west coast. The 151 will be a little easier to turn. that should still run very fast for your size but in time u will use one board for a particular situation and the other for another.
> 
> U didnt make a mistake. U can work with those boards your just gonna have to get used to them. Maybe widen the stance on the bigger board a little more. lay the bindings on the back setttings for powder type conditions.



Thanks snowman! I'll attack it for sure! We'll find out on Saturday!




Snowolf said:


> Don`t just bend the knees...you need lots of ankle flexion too.
> 
> 
> Okay, a couple of thoughts for you on this.
> ...


Thanks Snowolf for the great tips, I have a better understanding now of the mechanism involved, and according to your explanation i am still just linking turns. Your info is really clear and helpful and i'm thinking it may be time for an intermediate lesson, to have an instructor there with me explaining everything as you just did. I attached a link to a video of me boarding a couple of weeks ago in mammoth. it's mainly my dude (the cam is on his helmet) but i'm about a minute in:

Video Link


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow. Awesome information, you're really great at explaining things. I am picturing this in my head now, and probably will the whole ride up to mammoth. we're heading out tonight, ready for some boarding action at 8:30 tomorrow!!! I am for sure going to commit this weekend to practicing using those tips you gave me. 

on a side note, my dude has been on my azz about the back foot thing ever since i started, i know i need to get off it. you guys are right (but you're a lot better at explaining how to actually accomplish this than he is - (sorry babe :dunno: ), i am going to work on breaking that habit.

i will for sure post up about how the board and the turns worked out when we get back on monday. this is probably our last mammoth trip of the season, but we're coming to your Hood next! summer boarding in oregon huh....the chase is on.


----------



## Grabby (Apr 24, 2009)

I think you might be ignoring some good advice from almost everyone that has replied. A 157 is really too long for you. Might work for you in serious powder or for hauling ass but it seems as though you're still sorting out your carving and working on technique and I think this might actually hinder your progress. It really doesn't prove anything if you can ride a board that's too long - most people probably could but that doesn't mean it's a good idea.

The 153 Envi would be perfectly stable for charging but will allow you to learn other skills like ollies, butters, 180s etc that will be much more difficult and less fun on a stiff 157. I'm also not sure how you would need a 157 to get a wide enough stance even if you have long legs. Both the guys I ride with are 6 ft and can rock plenty wide stances on 152s. 

I personally spent several years on a stupidly long board for me and I think it held me back so I feel particularly strong about this. When I was about 13 had just learned, didn't know anyone that rode and knew nothing about snowboarding some dumb shop guy set me up with a 150 (I am 5 ft, about 110 lbs and may have weighed even less then) and I am still bitter about this. ha ha. Once I sized down to a 143 about 5 years later I whole new world of riding opened up. 

It's a new board - not one that you happened into for free so you should really re-consider before you ride it an lower its value and maybe demo something because I think you may regret this somewhere down the line...

In other news ...first post!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

*Epic!!!!!!!!!!!*

So mammoth was EPIC this weekend. we got 6 inches of snow in the middle of spring, which made for some nice pow up top saturday morning. the rest of the weekend was icy in the am and slushy in the pm.

the board was INSANE. i hauled azz like i never have before, and the board just floated over the powder cause of the mtx. i felt really comfortable on the board. there were moments where i did feel like it might get away from me, but i was able to control it. the board was not too stiff or too heavy and i really felt comfortable on it. the wide stance def improved my ability to bend my knees.

i took all of snowolf's tips and they helped me MAJOR. thanks snowolf!! :thumbsup: i specifically used the starting with lifting the front foot (toe or heel respectively) and letting the other follow and this was the first time i really felt like i got on my front leg and it was like the light came on!! . there were times when i reverted to the back foot, but i corrected it quickly. my dude also had me put my arms out...i look like a nerd, but i'm getting better. instead of trying to work on making narrow carves cause i want to be as good as all the other riders(with my $hitty technique), i focused this weekend on _improving my technique_, i know the rest will follow. the board was a little fast at times so i just made wider turns, but this also benefited me in practicing technique. here's a link to video of me:

Sasha's Spring Boarding on Vimeo

all things and all advice considered, it just happened to work out well. i wanted the massive board, not to prove a point or anything, but just in trying out what i think in my mind will be comfortable for me. it's still my first season so i'm just figuring out what's what. it was a preference choice, that could have went either way, it could have been disastrous, but it kicked azz! i'm really digging the board. thanks to all the more experienced riders for the advice.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

The steering is looking a lot better! :thumbsup: One more thing you might want to try to work on that would make a HUGE difference in the performance of your turn is more movement throughout in terms of flexion and extension: search "flexion" or "extension" in the forums and you'll get tons of advice about what I'm talking about.

EDIT: Found what I wanted in an old thread



> I'll try to explain: You can apply pressure to your board by bending the knees and pressing your feet using your ankles and toes, this is called flexion. You can alleviate pressure from your board by straightening your legs (slowly!) and taking the pressure off of your toes/heels, that's called extension. By flexing while in the turn and extending before changing edges and making the next turn (it would be tough to get the next turn going without extending!) you'll be able to control your speed on steeper pitches and generally make your riding more solid. Something to be said about flexion and extension though is that it needs to be constant and fluid: you should always be in motion up and down over your board, either flexing into a turn or extending out of it.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks!!! awesome. stoked to get back out there. gonna squeeze one more mammoth trip in before the season is over, i'll put this to work.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

dharmashred: How many times have you been snowboarding? I saw on another board that you started in December and you've been able to go at least once a week? Just curious...

Turns do look a lot better, by the way.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

lilfoot - thanks! my first trip ever was over new year's in tahoe. two trips after that in january, once in feb, twice in march, and then this past trip over the weekend. i've been boarding a total of 7 times, 3 or 4 days each trip. 

snowolf - thanks! i will definitely check out your latest videos. when i was first starting i watched a bunch of them and they helped. i took all of your advice and really put it to use, that is what really helped me this last trip, it was amazing. my dude is stoked, he's been trying to get me on my front foot all along and i just haven't been listening, finally i listened to what he said and the technical info you gave me and it was like everything i had been working towards just came together and felt right. it was a special weekend for me and my boarding!!! THANK YOU!!! i will for sure work on flexion like you and max said, the tips are awesome, and when i can visualize them in my mind in such a technical way, it really helps.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup looks good..here were a few times where it looks like your forcing the board to get toeside, but its mostly after you slowed way down on your heelside so its understandable..

Keep it up!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Good progression :thumbsup: One of the things I would recommend is to try and relax a bit. By relaxing, you'll be able to better engage the "flexion" and "extension" which some have already mentioned. I know it's easier said than done. Anyways, keep up the good work!!


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*Little late to the party*

Dude, 
you have to think about it logically. I ride a 148 for park (hehe short) and I ride a 158 for all mtn. Comparing the two boards, the all mountain is only like a couple inches bigger. In the end it doesnt do alot, except for float


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

NASA said:


> Dude,
> you have to think about it logically. I ride a 148 for park (hehe short) and I ride a 158 for all mtn. Comparing the two boards, the all mountain is only like a couple inches bigger. In the end it doesnt do alot, except for float


What is your problem dumbass?
You already have a thread with that stupid "summer" post.
Now you're responding to a 4 year old post.

As I said before - put away the drugs and step away from the keyboard.

Where's a moderator to bust your stupid ass?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> Where's a moderator to bust your stupid ass?


Not sure what to bust him _for_. :dunno: He's not spamming, not really even trolling. He just seems to be on a weekend-long bender.


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*savior*



Donutz said:


> Not sure what to bust him _for_. :dunno: He's not spamming, not really even trolling. He just seems to be on a weekend-long bender.


lord and savior. meth is for kidz


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gotta love a good grave dig. Forgot about some of these members.


----------

